# Squiggy forgot hes nocturnal?! o.O



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:| Okay so it seems Squiggy is out of the loop when it comes to hedgies being nocturnal. I keep him on a regular light schedule from 7am to 8pm, and thats whats worrying me. Hes awake by 1pm and wheeling til 7-8pm when his lights go off, then he sleeps the rest of the night. He does still sleep a little in the day, but now its like his internal clock has reversed and hes active in the day, and sleeping at night. His appetite or potty habits havent changed, neither has the love of his wheel, so whats going on? :?: Should I be worried?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

unless his activity level has decreased, his poop and pee aren't normal, or he's not acting right then i wouldn't worry

one of mine now and my last one both are/were up during the day. jeremiah is a much happier hedgie during the day and he will play a lot more during the day. if i wake him up at night (he still gets up about 2am to wheel until morning) to play he will just sit there in a huffying ball until i put him back in his cage. i think he just likes to be up playing when his brother is asleep so he's not bugging him or trying to fight him :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm well i think its kinda odd that hes decided to change his own schedule lol, but he seems healthy, so I'm just gonna roll with it


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

How old is he and does he appear to be seeing ok?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> How old is he and does he appear to be seeing ok?


I agree. That was my thought too. Is he blind? Blindness can be very difficult to tell as they compensate really well. My blind girl I had to take her to the vet to confirm she was blind because she acts no different than a sighted hog. The only thing is, I can wiggle my fingers right in front of her face and there is no reaction unless my fingers rub each other, or if I wiggle too fast and must create air movement. Then she will react.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

that thought crossed my mind also and is kinda what i meant by "not acting right". as you said though nancy a lot of blind hedgies do act normally. does he miss his bowl when trying to eat or drink? does he seem to notice when you turn the light on? idk that's all i can think of right now (i have a new sick rabbit so my brain is all over the place ). i've never had a blind hedgie or one with reduced eye sight (at least that i know of) so just trying to think of signs in other animals i've noticed that would indicate a problem with eye sight.

i'm not how well moving fingers in front of the face will actually work though since they could be reacting to a smell on your hands/body instead which may be mistaken for him actually seeing it.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

His vision seems fine actually. He notices when I hold chopsticks and gets excited because he knows thats how he gets mealies, and he never misses his bowls or runs into things, and is good and finding stuff to burrow in :| so I really have no idea what changed his internal clock. He never cared about light, but he does know the difference between night and day I think.


----------

